
SQL Hegemony – a sad state of affairs - jaimebuelta
http://slott-softwarearchitect.blogspot.com/2015/12/sql-hegemony-sad-state-of-affairs.html
======
gregjor
So many things wrong with this article I don't know where to start. There's a
profound ignorance of data management and the relational model demonstrated.
SQL and Python occupy different, perhaps complementary, places in application
design. Loading a pile of data into memory for one process and piece of code
to work with is far short of database management. ﻿

